# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  *Ekzistencializmi*

## SENSUALI_TR

*Cili eshte thelbi i ketij termi sipas jush .A ka te beje me jeten???
     A ka te beje me filozofine??,cmendim keni per te?? 
     Pse kemi ekzistencialista ,ateista dhe jo ateista??*

----------


## xfiles

> *Cili eshte thelbi i ketij termi sipas jush .A ka te beje me jeten???
> A ka te beje me filozofine??,cmendim keni per te?? 
> Pse kemi ekzistencialista ,ateista dhe jo ateista??*


une nuk e kam idene fare se ça domethene "ekzistencialist",
a mund te pyes perse i ndan ne ekzistencialista dhe ateista?
dmth, nje ateist nuk mund te jete ekzistencialist dhe anasjelltas?

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

> une nuk e kam idene fare se ça domethene "ekzistencialist",
> a mund te pyes perse i ndan ne ekzistencialista dhe ateista?
> dmth, nje ateist nuk mund te jete ekzistencialist dhe anasjelltas?


*Ekzistencializmi me aq sa kam kuptuar une eshte  një rrymëëë qe kundershton tradicionalen, veçanerisht racionalizmin. Ka pasur mendime të ndryshme brenda atij grupi filozofesh dhe shkrimtaresh qe emertohen Ekzistencialiste. Ashtu si implikon edhe vete emri rëndësi ka ekzistenca e njeriut apo e diçkaje tjetër? (diçkaja mund te thuhet se nuk ekziston nëse nuk ka vetetije-koshience). Karakteri, thelbi, esenca e tij është diçka dytesore qe plotesohet gradualisht, nuk mund te jetë diçka e percaktuar nga forca te jashtme ose mbinatyrore si Zoti (Shprehja e famshme e Sartre: Ekzistenca paraprin esencen). Brenda ekzistencializmit nuk janë te gjithë ateiste, Heidegger ishte agnostik, Kierkegaard kristian. 
Përderisa diçka nuk përcaktohet nga jashtë, nuk ka një te vërtetë absolute, e vërteta është ajo qe njeriu beson për te vërtetë, e vërteta është personale, relative, subjektive. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për vlerat morale. Prandaj ne Ekzistencializem zgjedhja vetiake është një nocion i rëndësishëm.*

----------


## bebushja

Ka te bej  me jeten ,,, menyren si jetojm :buzeqeshje: 
urime per temen sensuali

----------


## xfiles

shume e thelle per mua, nuk ma bluan dot truri  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## brandon

Ekzistencializmi ka te beje me problemin e bashkeveprimit midis trupit dhe mendjes.(Me kaq sa kam kuptuar).Jo vetem kaq por eshte dhe problemi me i veshtire per tu kuptuar pasi njeriu eshte edhe qenie shpirterore te pakten per sa kohe qe ka ndergjegje ( per sa kohe eshte gjalle), eshte nje mendje e lidhur me nje trup qe i nenshtrohet ligjeve te fizikes.
Kete vene ne dukje ekzistencialistet , pa bere ndonje tentative per te thene dicka te arsyeshme per te mbrojtur shpjegimin e tyre.
Ky problem permban dhe ate te lirise se njeriut (lirise se mendimit).
Per ta kuptuar me mire problemin mund ta shtrojme keshtu:
-egiston bota e jashtme dhe ngjarjeve fizike, materia fizike
-egzistojne perceptimet sensiorale, fenomenet, proceset e ndergjegjshme dhe te pandergjegjshme.(Ketu futet dhe procesi i mendimit)
-egziston mendja ( apo dhe shpirti) e cila manifestohet nepermjet gjuhes (te folurit), prodhimet e mendjes njerezore si teorite ( qofte dhe ato te fallsifikuara ), problemet, te argumentuarit, etj.
Po ashtu si muzika dhe arti bejne pjese ne krijimet e mendjes njerezore.

Cfare raporti kane me njera tjetren keto "bote" ,si influencohen nga njera-tjetra ?
Eshte me te vertete problem i veshtire , pasi ka shume teorira ,fallsifikime dhe spekullime dhe s ma merr mendja te zgjidhen te forumi, por pjesmarrja eshte e kendeshme.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ekzistencializmi me aq sa kam kuptuar une eshte një *rrymëëë*


Po fjala *rrymëëë* cdo te thote?

----------


## xfiles

> *Ekzistencializmi me aq sa kam kuptuar une eshte  një rrymëëë qe kundershton tradicionalen, veçanerisht racionalizmin. Ka pasur mendime të ndryshme brenda atij grupi filozofesh dhe shkrimtaresh qe emertohen Ekzistencialiste. Ashtu si implikon edhe vete emri rëndësi ka ekzistenca e njeriut apo e diçkaje tjetër? (diçkaja mund te thuhet se nuk ekziston nëse nuk ka vetetije-koshience). Karakteri, thelbi, esenca e tij është diçka dytesore qe plotesohet gradualisht, nuk mund te jetë diçka e percaktuar nga forca te jashtme ose mbinatyrore si Zoti (Shprehja e famshme e Sartre: Ekzistenca paraprin esencen). Brenda ekzistencializmit nuk janë te gjithë ateiste, Heidegger ishte agnostik, Kierkegaard kristian. 
> Përderisa diçka nuk përcaktohet nga jashtë, nuk ka një te vërtetë absolute, e vërteta është ajo qe njeriu beson për te vërtetë, e vërteta është personale, relative, subjektive. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për vlerat morale. Prandaj ne Ekzistencializem zgjedhja vetiake është një nocion i rëndësishëm.*


nga pershkrimi, hyj dhe une ne kete kategori.
hallall, jam ekzistencialist tani  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## fjollat

> Përderisa diçka nuk përcaktohet nga jashtë, nuk ka një te vërtetë absolute, e vërteta është ajo qe njeriu beson për te vërtetë, e vërteta është personale, relative, subjektive. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për vlerat morale. Prandaj ne Ekzistencializem zgjedhja vetiake është një nocion i rëndësishëm. [/B]


E vërteta është absolute, interpretimet apo konceptimet janë çështje preferencash apo edhe kapaciteti.

----------


## brandon

Nje alternative zgjidhjeje e problemit trup-mendje ka qene dhe eshte akoma sot ne mode ,ajo e 
behavioristeve te cilet mohojne ne menyre totale egzistencen e ndergjegjes ,por nuk eshte e veshtire te kuptohet qe s duhet marre seriozisht. 
Po ashtu sic nuk duhet marre seriozisht teoria e mos-egzistences se materies.
Te dyja teorite e "zgjidhin" problemin se si influencohet trupi me mendjen duke i bere thjeshtim teresor problemit: Ose duke mohuar trupin ose mohuar mendjen.
Kuptohet qe jane premisa per spekullime pasi behet fjale per zgjidhje teper te thjeshte.

----------


## wittstar

Sa bujar  interneti!

Sa bujar  interneti
na sjelle prane mes muhabetit
injorant zero me bisht
ne debate forumiste
Behemi shpejt specialist(lol)
Per kimi,ekologji
zdrukthtari,filozofi
Dhe kur bejme dialog te serte
Perseri mbetemi eksperte
Nuk ka gje qe nuk e dime
Pa mesues pa asnje ndihme
Me nje klik,plot dituri
Mbushet sot cdo zyre e shtepi-Author Wittstar Nov.23.2007


Tashti pasojne shenime serioze mbi pyetjen:

Egzistencializem quhet nje rryme filozofike dhe letrare,filozofesh ateist dhe jo ateist,qe perfaqesohet nga Kierkegaard nga Sartre,Heidegger,etj.Ai bazohet ne doktrinen qe pretendon se egzistenca i paraprin esences dhe qe predikon se njeriu eshte krejtesisht pergjegjes per,dhe i lire ne veprimet e tija,dhe se kjo pergjegjesi eshte burimi i frikes dhe ankthit qe e perfshijne ate(njeriun).


Ketu me poshte nje shenim i J.P.Sartr: "Shumices se njerrezve qe perdorin kete fjale po t'ju duhesh t'a justifikonin ate(fjalen egzistencializem) do t'ju merresh goja sepse kjo eshte bere mode,njerrezit,muzikante apo piktore e deklarojne veten vullnetarisht egzistencialiste.
Duket qe ne mungese doktrinash avangard te ngjashme me surrealizmin,njerrez te etur per skandale dhe per levizje((kulturore?) i drejtohen kesaj filozofije,e cila me qe eshte  fjala,ne kete fushe nuk mundet t'u ofroj asgje; ne realitet kjo eshte doktrina me pak skandaloze,me rigoroze;ajo eshte rreptesisht e destinuar per tekniket dhe filozofet."

Me sa kam vene re e kam degjuar ne Shqiperine e viteve 70 kjo filozofi u adoptua nga disa shkrimtare,poete,dhe te tjere intelektual  shqiptar te cilet sic duket ndjeheshin fare rehat ne aksiomat egzistencialiste.
Mund te shkoje ne mbledhje partie te merreshe me cdo lloj banaliteti  pra te ishe krejtesisht shpirt e xhep i integruar ne sistem dhe mbasdite ishe perseri egzistencialist pra "modern",perendimor,shpirterisht "fare i lire",pothuajse parizian,etj etj.
Ndonje prej tyre kisha pershtypjen se nepermjet aksiomash egzistencialiste gjente ekuiliber psiqik per nje stil jete promiskuiteti ne nje Shqiperi me norma konservative per marredhenjet shoqerore(nderi i bashkeshortes,vajzes etj)
Mos gabohem objekt diskutimi publik u be kjo rryme zyrtarisht kur nje poet (Xh.S?) sec shkrojti ca vargje qe u klasifikuan si te ndikuara nga egzistencializmi.Sec ishin ato vargje e ne se ai poet i kish shkruar vertet ato vargje nuk jam ne gjendje t'a them s'e kam mesuar kurre.
Por ca gjera mund t'i marre me mend vet njeriu.Kur Sartr flet per majmuner qe mbanin si karamele ne goje fjalen egzistencializem ne Paris,imagjino se si vinte ajo mode ne Shqiperine e izoluar e me filozofi zyrtare te ligjeruar,mes nje inteligjence qe per shkak te asaj kornize vuante nga neuroza te koshiences.Rralle gjeje ndonje qe kish studjuar kulturen frenge ne France dhe qe ish ne gjendje te te servirte sakte esencen e frymes qe kish ndeshur gjate viteve te studimit duke demonstruar njekohesisht respekt per vetveten dhe kulturen shqiptare.

Me ka mbetur ne mendje nje shprehje e Sartr :Nje shkrimtar nuk duhet t'a lejoje veten qe te shndrrohet ne nje instutucion.
Kur isha adolishent kisha nje enciklopedi franceze Larousse ne shtepi dhe mbaj ment kur pashe ne listen e laurateve te cmimit Nobel se Sartri e kish refuzuar ate cmim,nuk arrija t'a kuptoja si mund te ish e mundur dicka e tille kur ate e kishin pranuar shkencetar te medhenj.Me vone pata mundesi te kuptoj se ai me ate refuzim desh te thosh qe une vertet nuk i perkas proletariatit por jam gjithashtu i pavarur nga ty borgjezi.

--------------------------------------------------

They asked an old bird: How is it that you seem to be an archive of the sounds of the fairy's island you came from?
It's very simple said the bird: It so happened that in that island,God put my cage next to the lodgings of some musicians,who counted me a dead spirit all the time,and  for my turn I never ignored the sounds of the swans around me-Author Wittstar

----------


## xfiles

dhe permbledhja ne pak fjale e shkrimit tend cili eshte wittstar?

u perhumba ne shkrim, nuk uptova ku doje te dilje.

----------


## wittstar

> dhe permbledhja ne pak fjale e shkrimit tend cili eshte wittstar?
> 
> u perhumba ne shkrim, nuk uptova ku doje te dilje.


Nje vrojtim humoristik kritik dhe autokritik mbi komunitetet e internetit.
Nje perkufizim konciz i termit egzistencializem,si dhe nje perpjekje per te informuar brezin e ri
se si mberriten valet e egzistencializmit ne Shqiperine e viteve 70.
Ca shenime subjektive ne fund,duke perfshire mesazhin: don't fuk with a zombie!
No more no less.

----------


## Fiolla

Cili eshte thelbi i ketij termi sipas jush .A ka te beje me jeten???
A ka te beje me filozofine??,cmendim keni per te?? 
Pse kemi ekzistencialista ,ateista dhe jo ateista?? 

Atehere vete termi ekzistencializem spjegon thelbin e kesaj rryme. Ekzistens do te thote te jesh ne boten reale (nvaret se si e kupton njeriu). Atehere a ka te beje me jeten? Sigurisht qe ka te beje me jeten ngase njeriu ekziston per ta zbuluar/gjetur esensen e ekzistences (Sartre). Ta gjesh kuptimin/mesazhin e jetes eshte qellimi i kesaj rryme (pse ekzistoj une?). 
Njeriu ekziston se eshte i lindur i lire. Perderisa njeriu eshte i lire  ka te drejte te zgjedhe, te besoj dhe te veproj ashtu sic deshiron atehere njeriu eshte vete ai i cili e ka pergjegjesine per cdo veprim qe bene.

Ka te beje me filozofine se eshte term paksa abstrakt dhe ndoshta per shumicen i papranueshem sepse ne shkenca tjera ose ne jeten tone te perditeshme ka shume gjera qe na drejtojne dhe na keshillojne kah normaliteti. 
Filozofia ne kete rryme qendron tek vete esenca e jetes. Te komunikosh me vetveten ta gjesh vetveten ne nje shoqeri normale e ti te jesh ndryshe ndaj tjerve eshte abnormale per normalitetin rreth teje. Te kerkosh mesazhin e jetes qellimin se pse ekziston ti si individ une personalisht e kuptoj si veprim paksa filozofik. 

Mendoj se eshte rryme shume interesante ngase sot kemi shume njerez te cilet frigohen te marrin hapa te rrezikshem ti zbulojne kufijte e personalitetit. Thjeshte ka shume njerez qe frigohen te jen vetvetja dhe i frigohen pergjegjesise ngase vete frika qe te jene ndryshe nga tjeret i stopon dhe nuk i lene ta gjejne vetveten. 

Mendoj se eshte mire qe kemi ekzistencialista, ateista e antagonista. Njeriu sido qe te jete meson prej tjerve, Une personalisht mendoj qe njeriu si individ eshte ai qe duhet ta kete te drejten te vendos pervet se cka do te jet ne kete jete dhe si do ta krijoj personalitetin e vete.

Kjo rryme eshte e mire ne shume pikepamje ngase eshte e logjikshme se ne jete normale secili prej nesh mundohet ta gjej veten dhe te realizoj enderrat e veta. Mirepo ka edhe disa zbraztira ketu se njeriu nuk mundet gjithmone te zgjedhe ate qe deshiron pasiqe ka shume gjera tjera qe luajne rol te madh si psh ekonomia, relacionet sociale, vetbesimi etj. 

PO sikur te ishte lehte secili njeri kishte me qene i lumtur po ta gjente esencen e ekzistences se vet. 

Mendoj se eshte rryme e mire edhe per me njohe vetveten me mire. Njeriu sa ma shume qe i provon kufite e vetvetes aq me mire pasiqe arrin ta njoh vetveten me mire dhe bindet se asnje njeri nuk eshte i njejte.

Pershendetje nga UNE :ngerdheshje:

----------


## brandon

> Sa bujar  interneti!
> 
> Sa bujar  interneti
> na sjelle prane mes muhabetit
> injorant zero me bisht
> ne debate forumiste
> Behemi shpejt specialist(lol)
> Per kimi,ekologji
> zdrukthtari,filozofi
> ...


Kush mendon  me te vertete se eshte shkencetar nuk frekuenton forumin, pasi ka vende ku mund ti vleresohet talenti, puna, dhe vleresohet dhe nga ana materiale per te miren qe i sjell shoqerise.
Ai qe ka ka hapur temen thote te thoni sa dini,pa u sforcuar, me fjalet tona dhe pa perkufizime akademike, qe ti kuptojme dhe te kuptohemi nga te tjeret.
Megjithate tema e egzsitecializmit te con te raporti materie ,ndergjegje ( kaq shume e minimizojne   
marksistet), jo vetem kaq por te con ne menyre te pashmangshme tek teroria e njohjes, tek ndergjegja , tek tema me e rendesishme ; Njohja a priori , a posteriori ( Problemi i Kantit ),; te ben te kuptosh mekanizmin e evolucionit.
Ajo qe ka rendesi eshte qe te shmanget sa me shume ne se eshte e mundur konfuzioni, dhe terminologjia te jete e qarte.
Pamvaresisht nga konceptet ajo qe ka rendesi eshte te merret vesh per cfare behet fjale.
Une e kam kuptuar                  keshtu: A egziston dicka para posteriorise, para perceptimit ?
Sa per Kierkegaard nuk me ka interesuar ndonjerhere. 
Di qe ka qene i influencuar shume nga teoria e Hegelit, dhe ka kerkuar te shpjegoje historine ne stilin Hegelit, ku me pas u mbeshtet dhe Marksi per te na treguar "zbulimin" e ligjeve "te pashmangshme " te ecurise se zhvillimit te shoqerise.
Di qe ka vjellur vrer kunder Schopenhauerit.
Pastaj ne nuk duhet te priremi gjithmone se gjithcka qe thone filozofet eshte absolutisht e vertete.
Mjafton te organizojme perceptimet, tona       dhe te mos ngaterrohemi me kembet tona si Fantozzi , dhe mund te kuptojme kur na genjejne dhe kur mundohen te na shpjegojne te verteten.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Rryma ekzistencialiste eshte nje pacavure individualiste...

----------


## xfiles

> Rryma ekzistencialiste eshte nje pacavure individualiste...


me mire individualist se sa komunist.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> me mire individualist se sa komunist.


Ske pse kalon nga gabimi ne gabim...

----------


## xfiles

> Ske pse kalon nga gabimi ne gabim...


nuk e kisha per ty ate te komunistit, se e di qe nuk je, 
po nuk shoh ku eshte e keqja e individualizmit, perderisa ne ne te vertete jemi te ndryshem, unik sejcili prej nesh.
Komunizmi ashtu si dhe feja perpiqen ti bejne te gjithe si robota qe flasin, duken dhe mendojne njesoj.

----------


## eris1979

Ekzistencializem do te thote mendin, analize, gjykim dhe me pas domosdoshmerisht veprim, levizje, angazhim, pa patur frike se te ndoten duart, pa patur frike se perzihesh me bastardet sepse po nuk u kacafyte me bastardet nuk ke se si i mbyt. Ekzistencializem do te thote t'i zhytesh duart ne gjak e ne ***, ne felliqesi, sepse vetem me duar te ndotura mund te kemi nje vend te paster. Ekzistencielizem do te thote lufte, revolte, pasion. Ekzistencializem do te thote NJERI.
Ekzistencializmi ne letersi ka disa forma, qe nga ekzistencializmi i deshperuar dhe ne kerkim te rrugedaljes i Franz Kafkes, tek ekzistencializmi i Alber Kamyse dhe Zhan-Pol Sartrit qe ne qender te vepres se tyre vendosin njeriun, jo me te viktimizuar si ne vepren e Kafkes, por njeriun qe zgjedh, qe vendos, qe lufton pa asnje ambicie heroike e patetike, njeriun te vetedijshem per kufijte e tij kohore ne kete bote, por gjithashtu plotesisht te vetedijsuar per angazhimin dhe luften ne shoqeri.

----------

